# Rotties wear hats and eat cake



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today I'm 3 years old!

My momperson said we were going to have cake.










I posed with my mom and sister for a photo.










First we had to get hats.










OH NO SHE DIT EN?!










OMG CAAAKE!!!










Cake good.










Then Diddy gets her turn.

"I see cake"










CAKE ALREADY!!










All bowls were licked clean!


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> OH NO SHE DIT EN?!


OMG that is priceless! I had to share these with my mom, just loved them too.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Happy Bday Milty!

I'm sorry you had to wear the silly "cars" hats...so bourgeois! LOL

Great pics, Red.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Cracker and tskoffina. Cracker, we missed you while you were gone.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Oh wow.. LOL.. Those are great pictures!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL! Waaaaay too CUTE!


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome pictures...they look so serious sitting there in their hats!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

very cute pictures! happy birthday milton!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I can hardly stop laughing long enough to type. That looked like a much more fun birthday party than the one I went to! (7 year old divas!)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Red, I missed you guys too. Especially Milty.

I'm starting working with a reactive Rottie boy this week. His name is Cassius and he's beyootiful.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milton! Looks like a fun party. I can see they LOVED the hats. lol Rotties will do anything for a tasty treat, won't they? ha ha


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milton! That cake looks yummy. Love the shot with all three.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Love it

I want you to come over and photograph my dogs you really have a talent.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a puppy going to Ontario from this litter coming up, you know. If I'm ever up that way, I promise to stop by with my camera.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the photo of the three of them. Lucky dogs. Was that real cake?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a gaggle of rotties!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

TYVM! YES real cake, and real vanilla ice cream. I figure they can have a few special days a year and have a sweet treat.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome!!! I agree. And so does this pesky pup breathing all over me for her night-night treat!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

my dogs get real cakes or cupcakes on their birthdays too  (size appropriate pieces.....4 lb poodle does not get an entire cupcake,)
Happy birthday to the handsome boy


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I love the photos and happy birthday Milton!!!


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

The more often I browse these forums, the more often I'm finding that my irrational fear of rotties is ridiculous...Look at that grin!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

AussieNerdQueen said:


> The more often I browse these forums, the more often I'm finding that my irrational fear of rotties is ridiculous...Look at that grin!


I think Rotties are one of the biggest goofballs around. I knew one from the park (people park) whose name was Sluggo. It fit him perfectly! 

Happy 3rd Milty...I'm sorry your hu-mom made not only wear such silly hats but then pose for pictures, but you DID get cake and ice cream for your troubles.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I think Rotties are one of the biggest goofballs around.


Rotties and Pit Bulls are very similar in this respect - their reputations are completely at odds with their actual behavior.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Just a comment about Rottweiler temperament and behavior. Rottweilers are very different from APBTs. Most Rottweilers are fairly willing and enthusiastic guards of their turf and people. A LOT of Rottweilers will rise to a threat. My personal dogs, while stable, very friendly, and well socialized, are also quite willing to defend their turf at the fenceline, with force if necessary.

Unless you had cause to see them in action, you probably would never suspect their strength of character and temperament, but its there, in my personal dogs, and in a majority of Rottweilers.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled birthday fun.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Just a comment about Rottweiler temperament and behavior. Rottweilers are very different from APBTs. Most Rottweilers are fairly willing and enthusiastic guards of their turf and people. A LOT of Rottweilers will rise to a threat. My personal dogs, while stable, very friendly, and well socialized, are also quite willing to defend their turf at the fenceline, with force if necessary.
> 
> Unless you had cause to see them in action, you probably would never suspect their strength of character and temperament, but its there, in my personal dogs, and in a majority of Rottweilers.
> 
> ...


Oh trust me Red, I would NEVER assume that any dog would not be willing to defend their turf. Even my little mutts will make a big stink.  But when yours are being silly, they can obviously be VERY silly.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milty!!

I for one LOVE the hats!!! I'm a big "Mater" fan


----------

